# How worried should I be? Intercooler/oil



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

I did some PM on my ‘14 diesel today (oil and transmission fluid). I have 107k on this one which is still factory, my other not so much. After I dropped the under shield I noticed oil pooled on it. Approximately 1/4 quart. It was last off a month ago. Anyway, I traced the leak to the intercooler outlet at the bottom of the pipe. The pipe seems to have a bit of play but I do understand it is just the horseshoe type clamp on it. Or is there more to it? More importantly I am worried about the quantity of oil there and am concerned about the turbo seal possibly leaking. No loss of power. ANY help would be awesome! Thanks in advance


----------



## Hunterderjunge (Oct 11, 2021)

Bvogt said:


> I did some PM on my ‘14 diesel today (oil and transmission fluid). I have 107k on this one which is still factory, my other not so much. After I dropped the under shield I noticed oil pooled on it. Approximately 1/4 quart. It was last off a month ago. Anyway, I traced the leak to the intercooler outlet at the bottom of the pipe. The pipe seems to have a bit of play but I do understand it is just the horseshoe type clamp on it. Or is there more to it? More importantly I am worried about the quantity of oil there and am concerned about the turbo seal possibly leaking. No loss of power. ANY help would be awesome! Thanks in advance


Oh, that's a fairly common failure point. The seal goes bad, happened on mine, it's not a massive deal, just replace it. If you have the money I'd recommend replacing the other side pipe too but I didn't when mine failed last month.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Anyone have a diagram of this part? Are you talking about the Intercooler duct where it comes out of the intercooler at the bottom?


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

BDCCruze said:


> Anyone have a diagram of this part? Are you talking about the Intercooler duct where it comes out of the intercooler at the bottom?


yes, sorry i should have included it.


----------



## Hunterderjunge (Oct 11, 2021)

Bvogt said:


> yes, sorry i should have included it.
> View attachment 296224


Should only be a 30 minute repair tops, the bumper cover is the hardest part and it isn't that bad


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Definitely an easy swap, so is there a physical seal in the duct? Or just simply the clamp? 

the oil present shouldn’t alarm me? Thanks


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

How is that causing an oil leak? That's just air intake?


----------



## Hunterderjunge (Oct 11, 2021)

BDCCruze said:


> How is that causing an oil leak? That's just air intake?


The PCV introduces oil into the intake. Fairly normal on these engines.


----------



## Hunterderjunge (Oct 11, 2021)

Bvogt said:


> Definitely an easy swap, so is there a physical seal in the duct? Or just simply the clamp?
> 
> the oil present shouldn’t alarm me? Thanks


There is an o-ring type deal inside the pipe itself. It can’t be separately serviced. Buy a new one and swap it in.

Oil gets passed through fairly regularly, it’s normal, you’d be surprised. Just fix the leak and you’ll be good to go.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Hunterderjunge said:


> There is an o-ring type deal inside the pipe itself. It can’t be separately serviced. Buy a new one and swap it in.
> 
> Oil gets passed through fairly regularly, it’s normal, you’d be surprised. Just fix the leak and you’ll be good to go.


Thanks, I knew some oil got through, just wasn’t sure how much was acceptable. Part of the reason (combined with soot and EGR) that nasty build up gets collected in these intakes. Thanks again man.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

BDCCruze said:


> How is that causing an oil leak? That's just air intake?


Not causing a leak, but oil was getting to that point. Just was trying to determine if the amount warranted further concern/investigation. Thanks


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Hunterderjunge said:


> The PCV introduces oil into the intake. Fairly normal on these engines.


Yes, I know, but a 1/4 of a quart of oil? That seems a bit excessive. I would expect you would notice your oil level going down.

I never would have though that much oil is passing through the PCV system.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Could you please list the part numbers of the items to be replaced?


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Tomko said:


> Could you please list the part numbers of the items to be replaced?


Intercooler air inlet hose 95472183
Intercooler air outlet hose 19420422
Air inlet tube gasket 13247992
Air inlet tube seal 22979688


my outlet is leaking, I’m going to replace both while I’m at it. 107k on it and I’ve only had this one for 1k of those mile. Still trying to get it all bandaged up…all minor so far


----------



## MnXruzeTakeover (Apr 23, 2021)

Bvogt said:


> I did some PM on my ‘14 diesel today (oil and transmission fluid). I have 107k on this one which is still factory, my other not so much. After I dropped the under shield I noticed oil pooled on it. Approximately 1/4 quart. It was last off a month ago. Anyway, I traced the leak to the intercooler outlet at the bottom of the pipe. The pipe seems to have a bit of play but I do understand it is just the horseshoe type clamp on it. Or is there more to it? More importantly I am worried about the quantity of oil there and am concerned about the turbo seal possibly leaking. No loss of power. ANY help would be awesome! Thanks in advance


i clean my intercooler every season change there's always oil in there i use gasoline to clean it out than water and wd40 to get all the water & moisture out but its normal as long as its not pouring out when you take it off and tip over before cleaning drips are ok water fountain not ok


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Thanks. I can rebuild a 350 and TH400 in my sleep…but with that said, this is my first turbocharged car (I’m 40), and FWD for that matter. Sounds like a farm boy cleaning…I like it! The hose has probably never been off, not sure.


----------



## MnXruzeTakeover (Apr 23, 2021)

Bvogt said:


> Thanks. I can rebuild a 350 and TH400 in my sleep…but with that said, this is my first turbocharged car (I’m 40), and FWD for that matter. Sounds like a farm boy cleaning…I like it! The hose has probably never been off, not sure.


yeah probably not and thats "city boy cleaning" kinda have to clean and check everything regularly since im pushing 305whp out of my 1.4T i beat the s*** out of it everytime i drive it recently blew water outlet coolant fried ecu so waiting on new ecu and heater core too i guess .. the 2.0 turbos&intercoolers are pretty much the same idea and probs


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Ouch, but s***, that’s up there with the WRXs huh?


----------



## rwagoner (Aug 15, 2020)

Oil leaking there was a sign of a bad part in my pcv system… Intake was changed.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

I’m putting a catch can in shortly. Hope it helps


----------

